# IPhone 7 - any way to show older "Recents"?



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

As it is it only shows calls for roughly the last month or so. I searched and saw that it seems to only display 100 calls in the recents history and in order to view more you have to delete some of the more recent ones. Is there any way to get it to show a longer list?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Anyone?


----------



## AmyToo (Sep 22, 2017)

My bill shows all phone numbers incoming and outgoing.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks for replying Amy but mine doesn't. In any event, I don't want to refer to the bill I'd like to see all of them on the phone. With Android the list is neverending. Much preferred Android over this.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Maybe download an app for your phone service provider. They keep much more detailed records on your history. 

From what I know, the Iphone just keep a most recent history log; not a complete history.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks Brad but I really just want the list you see when you click on Recents to go back further than it does. I guess there's no way to do this. Yet another reason why I liked the Android better.


----------

